# Betriebssystem[umfrage]



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2011)

Nabend,
und mal wieder stresst mich mein Windows 7 PC an, Updates hier, Updates dort. Sei es der Virenscanner, das System selber, dadurch automatisch auch Adobe Flash und und und.
Mit jedem Update habe ich das Gefühl der Rechner wird immer Zickiger.

Ich bin es echt Leid und orientiere mich in eine andere Richtung. Ich denke das Mac OS eine Alternative ist (natürlich muss dafür eine neue Maschine her). Dafür gibt es auch ein Office, Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnittprogramme, Mail usw.
Und ein wenig bin ich durch Apples iOS auch verwöhnt, auch wenn Flashseiten nicht angezeigt werden.

Was habt ihr auf Eurem PC und denkt ihr auch über einen Wechsel nach ?


----------



## Regs (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,
bei mir läuft Windows 7 sehr rund und ich bin als Webdesigner froh über das stabile System. Es kann durchaus sein, dass Dein Virenscanner das System total ausbremst. Welchen hast Du denn?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Ich habe Kaspersky und an dem liegt es Sicherlich nicht. 

Ich meinte auch nicht das hier nix mehr geht, eher so im Allgemeinen.

Ich sehe auch das W7 als das beste der Windowssysteme an, zumindest gleichzusetzen mit W XP


----------



## axel (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe

Ich hab schon seit Jahren Windows XP Home Edition. 
War bis jetzt zufrieden damit .
Ich kenn aber auch nix anderes 

lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Wie ich sagte,
es geht nicht um das Windows an sich, eher um die dauernde Updaterei der Softwarekomponenten.

Liegt es evtl. daran das Betasysteme ins Feld geworfen werden um Kasse zu machen ? Zumindest kann man diesen Eindruck gewinnen


----------



## Koipaar (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,

privat habe ich Vista, läuft ohne Probleme. Beruflich noch XP, stellen aber um auf Windows 7. Auf unseren beiden Testmaschinen läuft es seit Anfang Januar ohne Macken. Als Virenschutz haben wir Norman.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Mercedesfreund (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

..auch W7..ohne Sorgen..habe aber gelernt, nicht dran wackeln wenn alles rund läuft


----------



## Regs (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte,
> es geht nicht um das Windows an sich, eher um die dauernde Updaterei der Softwarekomponenten.
> 
> Liegt es evtl. daran das Betasysteme ins Feld geworfen werden um Kasse zu machen ? Zumindest kann man diesen Eindruck gewinnen



Hallo Uwe,
die Updates sind Softwarepflege. Sicherheitslücken werden geschlossen, einzelne Komponenten verbessert. Eine lebendige Software wird an den aktuellen Anforderungen entwickelt. Da das Betriebssystem die auch selbständig installieren kann, sehe ich das nicht als Problem. Allerdings installiere ich nur Komponenten, die ich benötige. 

Windows XP war schon sehr schön, ich hatte zunächst Bedenken, auf die neuen Systeme umzusteigen. Vista fand ich abscheulich und langsam. Windows 7 mir ist sehr angenehm.

Kaspersky - man liest eigentlich immer wieder: Klick


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hi Uwe,
Windows 7 ist stabil und einfach im handling - zumindest auf meinen Maschinen.
Einen Wechsel ziehe ich noch nicht mal in Betracht.


----------



## mitch (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

hallo,

also ich hab vista ultimate 64 & win 7 ultimate 64 im einsatz und *0* probleme damit  - ich brauch ja die dinger auch jeden tag zum arbeiten 

updates müssen halt sein, ein auto braucht ja auch mal frisches öl  und nen gurt hat ja auch jeder.


 .. ich hatte mal ein MAC Notebook von der arbeit her, war damals ned schlecht - aber heut mag ich keine äpfel mehr


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hi Uwe,
ich hab W XP, Vista und W 7 im Einsatz.
Virenscanner können schon mal ziepen. 

Am meisten Probleme machte dabei noch der IE von MS.
Hab mir jetzt Chrome installiert und es geht deutlich besser.


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Moin,

Leute ihr versteht das nicht... Uwe hat mWn. schon 2 Appel Geräte im Einsatz und sogesehen wäre es nur logisch, wenn er statt Win7 auf MacOS setzt.  Wobei ich mich frage, weshalb der Rechner selbst dran glauben muss - kann man nicht mitlerweile MacOS auf "normale" PCs installieren? 

Edit: Es geht wohl, aber Appel hats verboten. Soso ...



Mal generell...

Ich hab ne gewisse Abneigung gegen die Firma Appel die in der Bevormundung des Kunden und im beinahe religiösen TamTam um sich selbst begründet liegt. Ich glaube auch kaum, das MacOS nicht auch ständig Updates sich zieht. Der Unterschied ist nur der: Da MacOS nur auf bestimmter Hardware laufen darf ist Appel diese gut bekannt und die Möglichkeit von Fehlern weitaus geringer. Noch dazu kontrolliert die Firma was auf "ihren" Geräten an Software läuft... 

Aber eh ich mich dazu heis rede:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Z4ICFz2GI[/yt]

 (nich alles so ernst nehmen)


----------



## Conny (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe Windows 7 und vom Gefühl her noch nie ein so stabiles System.
Die Updates kannst Du selber beeinflussen indem Du die ewige Telefoniererei der meisten Programme mit zu Hause unterbindest. 
Ansonsten ist das einfach auch ein Teil unserer schnelllebigen Welt. Es kommt jeden Tag neue Schadsoftware auf den Markt. Diese Sicherheitslücken müssen nun mal geschlossen werden.


----------



## VolkerN (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,

die PCs auf denen ich hauptsaechlich arbeite laufen unter Windows 7. Vista habe ich nur getestet aber nicht im Unternehmen produktiv genutzt (zu langsam, zu verspielt). 

Das aktuelle Betriebssystem macht einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck. Es ist sehr stabil und viele Dinge sind intuitiv bedienbar. Kurzum ...es kommt schon sehr nah an das MacOS heran 

Apple ist sowohl was das Design der Hardware wie auch das Betriebssystem angeht einfach sehr schick   ...privat wuerde ich mir dennoch keinen Apple kaufen weil ich den Preis in Relation zum Produkt dennoch als zu hoch empfinde.  

Die Updates muessen aufgrund der Komplexitaet der Software und der rasanten Entwicklungen im Trojaner-/Virenumfeld einfach sein.


----------



## U.d.o (1. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bis auf den Server im Keller, alle Windows Rechner rausgeschmissen und muss mich seit dem nicht mehr um irgentwelche Betriebssystemproblemchen kümmern, weil die 3 Mac's und die zugehörigen Anwendungen ganz einfach nur funktionieren.

Die Umstellung war für die ganze Familie absolut easy und ich würde es heute, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu überlegen, wieder tun.

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,
auf unseren PC läuft 2X Win7Proff. und 1XP. Alle drei Systeme werden von Kasp. geschuetzt. Alle drei Rechner
laufen rund, keine Macken oder Zicken. Von der Geschwindigkeit bin ich zufrieden, da ich die PC aber auch nur
im Privaten Bereich nutze..... Keine Spiele oder andere aufwändige Programme (Bildbearbeitung usw.) nutze.
Aber man liest ja immer mal wieder das die Vierenprogramme die Rechner ausbremsen....... Egal von welchem Verein.....   Denke mal vom Vierenschutz her tun sich die Programme im großen und ganzen nix, mal ist der eine schneller dann der andere wieder....  Ich arbeite mit Kasp. schon ueber Jahre und bin zufrieden und habe keine Lust mich wieder neu mit einem einem anderen 'Hersteller/Anbieter neu auseinanderzusetzen.  Die Systeme laufen und gut, nicht dran ruettel.
Wobei die Rechner vom Obsthersteller in ihren Anwendungen/Bedienungen besser sein sollen. Denke mal zum umsteigen ist man(n) wenn nicht unbedingt sein muss einfach nur zu bequem  .


----------



## laolamia (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

hi!

also das ist ja wieder so eine schwarz weis frage 
dienstlich nutze ich windows 7 auf meinem laptop und suse bzw debian auf den servern.
die arbeitsplatzrechner haben noch xp

was auf meiner satBOX laeuft sag ich hier mal nicht

appel wuerd ich nur wegen baba dem krabbenfisher kaufen...

ich bin weder ein linux noch ein windows verfechter, ich setze es da ein wo ich es brauche 
und updates sind in allen systemen staendig notwendig.... und nein linux ist nicht sicher....
am nervigsten fide ich linuxjuenger die auf dem rechner eine vmware session mit windows installieren um anzugeben

mahlzeit
lao


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hmmmm,
ich glaube ihr habt mich Missverstanden  Ich habe nichts gegen Windows und auch keine nicht zu lösenden Probleme an meinem PC. Ich habe nur keinen Bock mehr auf diese Updateorgien, die bei anderen Systemen doch eher seltener vorkommen. 
Sicherlich werde ich nicht alle PC's im Haus austauschen aber mein Hauptrechner wird wohl dran glauben müssen.

Was mich aber doch ein wenig erstaunt ist die Deutlichkeit der Umfrage, Windows ist klar, aber dann doch so Heftig 

Aber schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen 


Ps: Ein Applefreund bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht, allein schon wegen der von Joachim beschriebenen Einschränkungen


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Nabend Uwe,

sei mir nicht böse, aber was an dem geupdate stört dich denn? Mein Win7 macht das zu 99% still und leise im Hintergrund und ich bekomm davon ja gar nix mit. Das andere % fällt einem beim Beenden von Windows auf, weil der Rechner nicht sofort runter fährt - aber da nuss man ja nicht bei sitzen bleiben...

Also deshalb hab ich geschrieben, das ich damit kein Problem hab solange es automatisch geht.

Oder zerschießen dir die Updates dann und wann das System? Oder machens langsam?


----------



## Andi1104 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,

wenn du keine Updates meh haben möchtest dann lade dir XP Antispy herunter (http://www.chip.de/downloads/XPAntiSpy_13002949.html). Da kannst du dir alles einstellen: Fehlerbericht senden, Updates für Mediaplayer,...... schaus dir einfach mal an, du mußt ja nichts verändern wenn du nicht willst 
Aber vielleicht ist dein Rechner ja auch schon zu alt?

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Danke,
kenne ich aber alles. Vielleicht will ich aber auch nur mal wechseln 

Da ich hier so einiges an Programmen auf dem PC habe, beschränken sich die Updates nicht auf Windows. Und, ich habe 4 Windows-PC's hier im Haus, die wollen ja alle betüddelt werden 

Und ich sage es nochmal, es ist alles soweit OK hier :beten1


----------



## Andi1104 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Kennst du auch Tune Up?

Da kannst du die Programme die mit dem PC hochfahren ausschalten so das er im Hintergrund "keine" Arbeit hat.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*



> Kennst du auch Tune Up?
> 
> Da kannst du die Programme die mit dem PC hochfahren ausschalten so das er im Hintergrund "keine" Arbeit hat.


Es kann noch viel mehr. Im ungünstigten Fall machst du den Rechner halt neu. 


Ich würde sofort bei allen nervenden Programmen die Updaterei abschalten. Man kann ja einmal die Woche/den Monat einen Tag dafür einlegen. Mit MBSA kannst du auf fehlende MS-Updates prüfen, für die anderen Programme besuche ich Secunia.

Macht euch nicht wegen jeder Sicherheitslücke fertig!


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Auch wenn wir jetzt OT werden (oder sind): grad nochmal überdacht - außer Adobe und Java hab ich eigentlich nix was mit Update mäßig irgendwie aufn Zahn geht. Gerade die Sicherheitsupdates laufen doch eh im Hintergrund, das ist sogar aufm Handy so (Android).

Um auf Uwes Thema zurück zu kommen - kann denn mal ein Mac User was zu sagen wie das bei Appel mit den Updates ist? Ist es denn besser als bei MS?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*



Joachim schrieb:


> kann denn mal ein Mac User was zu sagen wie das bei Appel mit den Updates ist? Ist es denn besser als bei MS?



Jepp  Das wäre mal Klasse


Ps. Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass iOS ab heute auf die Version 4.2.6 angehoben werden kann, ist aber nur für den amerikanischen Markt wegen des Anbieters Verizon interessant, die sprechen dort eine andere Handysprache (CDMA hier GSM)


----------



## VolkerN (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte,
> es geht nicht um das Windows an sich, eher um die dauernde Updaterei der Softwarekomponenten.
> 
> Liegt es evtl. daran das Betasysteme ins Feld geworfen werden um Kasse zu machen ? Zumindest kann man diesen Eindruck gewinnen



Hallo Uwe,

es liegt einerseits daran das die Hersteller glauben (und nicht wenige Journalisten suggerieren) das alle 1 - 2 Jahre neue Versionen eines Betriebssystems auf den Markt kommen muessen. Die Programme und Applikationen sind so komplex das sie andererseits gar nicht ausgiebig getestet werden koennen. Wenn du nur die Patches fuer Adobe Acrobat Reader und die Zusatzprodukte nimmst ...frueher war der Acrobat Reader ein schnelles stabiles Programm zum Anzeigen von PDF-Dokumenten. Mittlerweile kannst du mit solch einem Programm und den AddOns von Adobe Filme innerhalb des Browsers darstellen ...hast gigantische Moeglichkeiten fuer WEB-Oberflaechen und der Acrobat Reader kann als Teil von Workflows Formulare handhaben...

Diese Zusatzfunktionen benoetigen sehr viel Programmcode der zugleich extrem komplex und fuer einen einzelnen nicht mehr in Gaenze verstaendlich ist. Drum arbeiten Entwicklerteams an Teilaufgaben ...die dann zu einem Projekt zusammengefuegt werden. 

All diese Teile interagieren untereinander ...und das kann zusammen mit den Programmteilen des Web-Browsers und des Betriebssystems und des Mail-Clients zu Fehlern fuehren an die kein Entwickler gedacht hat. 

Dazu kommt noch das vom Vertrieb nicht weniger Hersteller immer wieder Updates gefordert werden um die Verkaufszahlen eines Produkts mit ein paar neuen Funktionen und anderem Aussehen wieder aufs Neue signifikant zu steigern. 

Ich denke damit werden wir noch ne Weile leben muessen ...da sich die Spirale aber immer schneller dreht und die Produkte immer komplexer werden ...bin ich sehr gespannt wie sichs weiter entwickelt c


----------



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*



> Wenn du nur die Patches fuer Adobe Acrobat Reader und die Zusatzprodukte nimmst ...frueher war der Acrobat Reader ein schnelles stabiles Programm zum Anzeigen von PDF-Dokumenten. Mittlerweile kannst du mit solch einem Programm und den AddOns von Adobe Filme innerhalb des Browsers darstellen ...hast gigantische Moeglichkeiten fuer WEB-Oberflaechen und der Acrobat Reader kann als Teil von Workflows Formulare handhaben...


Dies sollte doch endlich mal zum Nachdenken anregen, das es Alternativen gibt. Diese sind viel kleiner und zeigen Dokumente auch an. Ich denke, 95% Prozent der User brauchen auch nicht mehr.
Gleiches gilt für viele andere Bereiche.


----------



## Korse (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,

auf dem Haupt PC habe ich noch XP. Auf dem Laptop Win 7, 64 bit.
Habe mit Win 7 keine Probleme. Allerdings hatte ich auch schon einige updates, das hielt sich aber in Grenzen. Ich habe lediglich Schwierigkeiten damit, den IE mit einem entsprechenden flash player auszustatten (der IE aktuallisiert leider nicht die Bilder von Web Cams, die z.B. alle 10 sec. das Bild aktualisieren. Beim Firefox treten kenerlei Probleme auf.

Gruß Korse


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Betriebssystem[umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe,
schau doch mal' in die aktuelle c't. Ganz nach Murphys Gesetz ist erst mal das weniger gebräuchliche System das weniger angegriffene, aber leider auch nicht das robustere... .
Als Student hatte ich mal Windows 3.0 - da kannte ich die meisten Dateien noch "persönlich". Leider ging es einem auch so mit den Anwendungen... :evil.
Heutzutage gibt es wohl kaum jemanden, der das von seinem OS behaupten kann. In vielen Aspekten finde ich das Ganze nicht schlecht, frage mich aber seit "Office 95", wozu ich das zum "einfachen" Arbeiten brauche. Umgekehrt gibt es sicher noch Dinge, die ein OS besser machen kann, als aktuell. Ich denke nur an die "Fotofreaks", Hobbyfilmer, oder kreative Bildgestalter, um mal ganz bewusst den Bereich Computerspiele auszulassen.


----------

